# Y a-t-il un onduleur dans l'iMac ?



## bernardb (10 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de commander un iMac G5 et j'avais l'intention d'acheter un onduleur car, dans mon secteur, les micro-coupures d'électricité sont fréquentes.
Or un collègue m'a dit que cet achat est inutile car, selon lui, il y a déjà un onduleur à l'intérieur de l'iMac. Est-ce exact ? Dans l'affirmative, pour que l'onduleur soit efficace, faut-il laisser constamment l'iMac sous tension ? Jusqu'à présent, j'avais l'habitude de débrancher mon Mac pour éviter les problèmes en cas d'orage.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## litle_big_one (10 Novembre 2004)

Bj
je ne connais pas l'imac g5 mais s'il y avait un onduleur à l'intérieur, celà aurait été mis en avant commercialement !

Sinon une bonne adresse avec des explication sur le fonctionnement et le choix d'un onduleur
http://www.mge-ups.com

PS: en cas d'orage, pense à debrancher ton modem car l'efficacité des parafoudres sur les lignes téléphoniques ...
(çà m'a couté une carte mère de SE et un modem)

bob


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Novembre 2004)

il me semble bien qu'il y a un onduleur
car a cette adresse il t'explique comment le changer en cas de panne donc en toute logique ....
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/20/


----------



## litle_big_one (10 Novembre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> il me semble bien qu'il y a un onduleur
> car a cette adresse il t'explique comment le changer en cas de panne donc en toute logique ....
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/20/


Ben là, ça me troue le biiiiiiiiiiip !!
il y aurait effectivement un onduleur intégré et non signalé ?

Erreur de marketing ou alors erreur de traduction car mon systran me dit:

inverter (en) = inverseur (fr)
et
onduleur (fr) = inverter (en)

????


en plus, ayant eu pas mal d'onduleur dans les mains, cela me semble petit pour intégrer une batterie.

bob perplexe !


----------



## litle_big_one (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben j'ai des nouvelles.

J'ai appelé un copain (qui m'a fait switché) qui est technicien de dépannage dans un apple center et pour lui ce n'est pas un onduleur mais plutot un convertisseur.

bob


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

plus exactement une carte inverter, c'est elle qui permet a l'écran  LCD d'être lumineux, c'est également la principale cause de panne des écrans LCD


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2004)

inverter est pas du tout egal a onduleur, mais alors paaaaas du tout, bob a raison 
imac pas avoir onduleur, traducteur fait connerie


----------



## litle_big_one (10 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> inverter est pas du tout egal a onduleur, mais alors paaaaas du tout, bob a raison
> imac pas avoir onduleur, traducteur fait connerie






A oui au fait le copain m'a aussi parlé aprés que je lui ai posé la question, des frezzes des pm G5, faudrait que j'aille en causer dans les post

bob


----------



## benamad (10 Novembre 2004)

Un pote technicien dans un Apple center : ca vaut de l'or


----------



## litle_big_one (10 Novembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Un pote technicien dans un Apple center : ca vaut de l'or


voui et je le garde bien au chaud


----------



## MarcMame (11 Novembre 2004)

Pas d'onduleur dans les Macs. Par contre, les alimentations sont régulées et filtrées, les micros coupures éléctriques ne posent donc pas de problème particulier.


----------



## litle_big_one (11 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'onduleur dans les Macs. Par contre, les alimentations sont régulées et filtrées, les micros coupures éléctriques ne posent donc pas de problème particulier.


Si c'est comme les alim de pc qui elles le sont théoriquement aussi ...


----------



## FloX (11 Novembre 2004)

Si mon imac est pas relié a une prise de terre vous pensez que ca craint ? Nan parce que là j'ai un cable de 10 mètre vers la cuisine alors que j'ai une prise sans terre juste a coté


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Si mon imac est pas relié a une prise de terre vous pensez que ca craint ? Nan parce que là j'ai un cable de 10 mètre vers la cuisine alors que j'ai une prise sans terre juste a coté


tu veux le protéger de quoi ?


----------



## litle_big_one (11 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux le protéger de quoi ?


Le protéger non, mais protéger l'utilisateur oui.
Un défaut dans l'alim, retour de phase sur le chassis, celà peux être sympas.

Mais bon y a pas de défauts sur les mac, c'est connu  

Pis électroniquement parlant, une bonne masse reliée à la terre, celà peux améliorer certaines situations 

bob


----------



## demougin (11 Novembre 2004)

ça peot, mais tu sais je n'ai jamais eu de terre chez moi et je n'ai jamais eu de pb; il est vrai que mon installation interne est bien faite

pour te protéger vérifies que le disjoncteur de ton installation est un différentiel réglé en dessous de 300 mV


----------



## quark67 (11 Novembre 2004)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est comme les alim de pc qui elles le sont théoriquement aussi ...



Personnellement, j'ai eu un soir une micro-coupure électrique : j'ai distinctement remarqué que la lumière dans la pièce s'était éteinte durant environ 1 seconde; mon iMac, quant à lui, a fait comme si de rien n'était. J'en ai ressenti une joie intérieure      :love:


----------



## litle_big_one (11 Novembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'ai eu un soir une micro-coupure électrique : j'ai distinctement remarqué que la lumière dans la pièce s'était éteinte durant environ 1 seconde; mon iMac, quant à lui, a fait comme si de rien n'était. J'en ai ressenti une joie intérieure    :love:


Je n'ai pas d'expérience récente de mac de bureau (mon dernier mac était un quadra 800)
et actuellement j'ai un ibook donc pas de pb de µcoupures.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de mon pc, et c'est comme pour toi, la lumière vacille, la télé fait un chti bip et le peuceu, ben aller un reboot   .
mais bon, un reboot sur un pc, c'est tellement courant  qu'on s'y habitue .


----------



## Yip (11 Novembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'ai eu un soir une micro-coupure électrique : j'ai distinctement remarqué que la lumière dans la pièce s'était éteinte durant environ 1 seconde; mon iMac, quant à lui, a fait comme si de rien n'était. J'en ai ressenti une joie intérieure      :love:




J'ai eu ce genre de joie plusieurs fois au boulot, le plafonnier s'éteignait carrément et le Mac (un G4 400) ne mouftait pas !   


Et puis les micro-coupures ont commencé à être un peu moins "micro"  et j'ai non seulement perdu des documents précieux (radios toutes fraiches, agenda avec des RV mystérieusement disparus, donc 2 patients en même temps quelques temps plus tard... :mouais: ) avec certaines fois un système corrompu et l'impossibilité de redémarrer, génial en plein boulot !  :hein: 


Du coup, j'ai ravalé ma fierté de Mac User et pour la commande des 2 G5 Bipro cet été on a rajouté des onduleurs et ceux-ci nous ont bien rendu service plusieurs fois depuis, pas plus tard qu'hier d'ailleurs lors d'une coupure d'une trentaine de secondes.  :love:


----------

